# One big rabbit



## pla725 (Feb 15, 2008)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=514728&in_page_id=1770


----------



## Becknutt (Feb 15, 2008)

I would love to have a rabbit that big!


----------



## timetowaste (Feb 15, 2008)

holy rabbit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 15, 2008)

:shock:


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 16, 2008)

Why is he so darn big :shock:?!


----------



## Michaela (Feb 16, 2008)

> And the 18-month-old, who is not yet fully matured, is still growing, fuelled by a diet of hay, carrots, asparagus - and his favourite, *digestive biscuits*.
> 
> In a single day he will eat three whole carrots, half a broccoli, a couple of asparagus tips, some wholemeal *bread *and a *handful of biscuits*.
> 
> Mr Dunigan said: "*I bought him some own-brand digestive biscuits because they were a bit cheaper, but he turned his nose up.*"


:shock::grumpy:

Adorable big rabbit though , shame the owners are feeding him like this.


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 17, 2008)

WOW. Hes awesome! I really want a bun that big on day. Yea the diets not that great i read somewhere that buns or was it ratsshouldnt get heaps of brocolli as it increases calcium?? and can make them ill........but that might be for rats lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 17, 2008)

Aren't digestive biscuts - pelleted food there?

_The current unofficial world record holder for the largest rabbit is Amy, a Continental Giant from Worcester. She weighs in at two-and-a-half stone and is 4ft long._ 

That's abou 35 pounds!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 17, 2008)

*Michaela wrote: *


> > And the 18-month-old, who is not yet fully matured, is still growing, fuelled by a diet of hay, carrots, asparagus - and his favourite, *digestive biscuits*.
> >
> > In a single day he will eat three whole carrots, half a broccoli, a couple of asparagus tips, some wholemeal *bread *and a *handful of biscuits*.
> >
> ...



Yeah I thought that too Michaela- feeding a bunny wholemeal bread! :shock:I was going to post on the comment of the news article actually about it but wasn't sure...

Lovely big bunny though!


----------



## Michaela (Feb 18, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Aren't digestive biscuts - pelleted food there?


No, they are what you would call "cookies" I think.  Madness...


----------



## andrea2712 (Feb 19, 2008)

He is HUGE!! I would so love to hold him :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 19, 2008)

OMG That's not good. Cookies here are like a treat for people. Like biscuts? shortbread or chocolate chip. 

My rabbits don't even like that stuff.


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow! :thud:


That is one HUGE rabbit! 


:grumpy: Sad that the owners feed him that much.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> OMG That's not good. Cookies here are like a treat for people. Like biscuts? shortbread or chocolate chip.
> 
> My rabbits don't even like that stuff.



Here's a description BBB http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digestive_biscuit

I know - I'm surprised the rabbit hasn't had GI trouble on that diet.:shock:What a shame, he is such a gorgeous bunny!


----------

